# Brauche ein tool um PDF-Dateien zu verwalten



## Andreas Gaisbauer (26. Januar 2003)

Hi, 

Das Topic spricht für sich. Nachdem ich in der letzten Zeit ewig viele einzelne PDF Dateien gespeichert habe, verlier ich chön lngsam den Überblick. Gibts ein tool (Freeware oder noch lieber OpenSource) das die PDF´s ausliest (zB Seitenzahl, Volltextsuche usw...) und indziert? 

Alternativ könnt ihr mich auch sagen, ob ich mit PHP nur PDF´s schreiben oder auch lesen kann, dann schreib ich mir das teil halt selbst...

ciao 


ps: wir brauchen ein generelles Anwendungs- und Freeware Forum...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Januar 2003)

crono hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ps: wir brauchen ein generelles Anwendungs- und Freeware Forum...



Das ist im Feedbackforum besser aufgehoben, vorallem steigt dort die Chance prozentual, das es auch gelesen wird!


----------

